# Snails



## WetOne (Nov 14, 2014)

I just started planting my tanks. The plants are doing great. In fact the vallisnerias are trying to overtake the 65g. I'm having to prune weekly. But the plants must have come with snails. Now there are lots of pinhead size critters in two tanks. 

Question, how concerned should I be? 

I know nothing about snails. I see snails for sale in the stores but I don't think these are those. Mine are 1/16-1/8" dia, white, with lt. brown spiraling. Sorry I couldn't get my phone to focus.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Pond snails?


----------



## WetOne (Nov 14, 2014)

Found a parent?


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Probably ramshorn snails. 

Normally Snails are fine even the pest snails such as pond and ramshorn snails as long as you don't overfeed the tank and cause their poluation bloom. However I found some type of ramshorn snail will eat my plants. (Java fern and Staurogyne repens.) I got those ramshorn snails from a friend and they ate the plants in my puffer tank. My pea puffer revenge the plants for me later on. 

If you really concern of your plants, you can get assassin snail and it should be able to keep the pest snail population in check. (As long as you don't have good snails like nerite snails.) If assassin snail run out snail to eat it will just eat left over fish food or algae wafer. WSL sell them on the freshwater Livestock Classifieds section. (Cheaper than lfs i believe.)


----------

